# AC vs DC



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Simple answer is NO.


----------



## Albe (Mar 2, 2012)

joed said:


> Simple answer is NO.


I by no means want to sound like a jerk but could you explain why? Now that I'm thinking about it, I have used LEDs on my boiler system to show me the zone valves were activate and that's 24v AC. Bought the components from radio shack.

Thanks


----------



## gizmo021187 (May 19, 2012)

The main thing is the difference between ac and dc, and not all leds are for 12v dc. There is different leds for different applications.

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/amex/edison/sfeature/acdc.html

we


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Actually, I think it would work. But the LEDs would be turning on and off 60 x per second. But you could just as easily buy a 12 VDC adapter that gives you filtered 12 volts DC. If you plan on putting this in your house, even better would be to post the question in the Electrical forum so you can be sure you are doing all this safely. Besides just doing it safely, I would be converned of ensuring that you do not burn out the LED's.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

SPS-1 said:


> Actually, I think it would work. But the LEDs would be turning on and off 60 x per second


Huh?


----------

